# My 1st button....



## Tndavid (Sep 4, 2016)

I was taught by you guys thru videos and forums like this and a little intelligence that I already possessed. Constructive criticism are welcome.


----------



## anachronism (Sep 5, 2016)

It's certainly a good start! You'll learn very quickly on here how to get it cleaner but that's part of the learning curve you'll go through on here. 

You'll certainly have fun I can assure you.


----------



## etack (Sep 5, 2016)

:G 
Looks good. Also looks like it's not all the way melted. 

Eric


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks ana. Already learned a good washing procedure on here. And Eric it was molten with my map gas. I should have kept the heat on it. But soon as it all came together and liquefied I sprinkled a lil borax and plucked it. Lol. Just too ansy.


----------

